# Software für Kamera Samsung



## Krankes-Kaff (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Videokamera gekauft, bei dieser war eine Software dabei, mit der ich diese Kamera an meinen PC anschließen konnte, sie als webcam nutzen konnte und mit der ich die Daten von meiner Kamera auf den PC bringen konnte.

Sogar bearbeiten konnte ich damit.

Nun musste ich meinen PC formatieren, daher habe ich das Programm nicht mehr, und nun finde ich die Software nicht mehr.

Es handelt sich dabei um eine neuere Kamera, kann euch aber den Namen im Moment nicht sagen.

Ich werde ihn nachher noch hier posten!

War jedenfalls auf der Samsung-Homepage und habe dort nichts von wegen Software gefunden, leider nur einen Treiber gefunden und der geht nicht! :-(


Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen....



Vielen Dank

Tim


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (15. Juli 2004)

So, es handelt sich dabei um die Software von folgendem Model:

Samsung VP-L870


----------



## goela (15. Juli 2004)

Schon mal auf der Homepage von Samsung geschaut?

Hier


----------

